# paquerar



## cinditina

Me gustaría saber que verbo se usa para traducir "paquerar"?
gracias


----------



## vf2000

Em alguns lugares, "ligar".


----------



## willy2008

En otros coquetear


----------



## Istriano

willy2008 said:


> En otros coquetear


O _levantar_.


----------



## zema

Istriano said:


> O _levantar_.


Ésa usamos mucho por acá .


----------



## willy2008

Tengo entendido que paquerar es el paso previo a levantar, si bien no encontré otra palabra que la antigüedad que puse arriba , ahora se me ocurre chamuyar o parlar a una mina. Al menos en Argentina en mi epoca primero te parlabas a una mina , le hacias el verso y despues te la levantabas.


----------



## zema

willy2008 said:


> Tengo entendido que paquerar es el paso previo a levantar, si bien no encontré otra palabra que la antigüedad que puse arriba , ahora se me ocurre chamuyar o parlar a una mina. Al menos en Argentina en mi epoca primero te parlabas a una mina , le hacias el verso y despues te la levantabas.



  Sí, ‘_levantar_’ creo que sería más parecido a _‘pegar’_.
 Pero viste que a veces decimos ‘_levantar’_ con un sentido que puede ser similar a ‘_paquerar_’.

  -  _¿Y Juan?_
-           _Allá. ¿Lo ves? Cerca de la barra, levantándose a una colorada _(= uma ruiva)


----------



## willy2008

zema said:


> Sí, ‘_levantar_’ creo que sería más parecido a _‘pegar’_.
> Pero viste que a veces decimos ‘_levantar’_ con un sentido que puede ser similar a ‘_paquerar_’.
> 
> - _¿Y Juan?_
> - _Allá. ¿Lo ves? Cerca de la barra, levantándose a una colorada _(= uma ruiva)


Tenes razón , por eso hable de mi épocxa, ahora inclusive creo que usan transar, o ya no, no se, pero en Brasil transar ya es otra etapa del levante


----------



## Istriano

willy2008 said:


> Tenes razón , por eso hable de mi épocxa, ahora inclusive creo que usan transar, o ya no, no se, pero en Brasil transar ya es otra etapa del levante



transar (Br) = curtir (Ar)
curtir (Br) = gozar (Ar)
gozar (Br) = acabar (Ar)


----------



## SãoEnrique

Todos os verbos que você escreveu existem em português se não me engano?


----------



## zema

Istriano said:


> transar (Br) = curtir (Ar)
> curtir (Br) = gozar (Ar)
> gozar (Br) = acabar (Ar)


 


SãoEnrique said:


> Todos os verbos que você escreveu existem em português se não me engano?



  Sí, Istriano está mostrando algunas sutilezas semánticas en el empleo de verbos comunes tanto al portugués de Brasil como al castellano de la Argentina. Digo _sutilezas_ porque hay que hilar muy fino para manejarlas (y no meter la pata... ), aunque las diferencias muchas veces distan de ser sutiles.
  Las que te marco en rojo tienen connotación sexual.

transar (Br) = curtir (Ar)
curtir (Br) = gozar (Ar)
gozar (Br) = acabar (Ar)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Me acordé de dos más (para paquerar):
Vacilar
Piropear


----------



## Paraguayan

willy2008 said:


> En otros coquetear



Yo también me jugaría por _"coquetear"_ ya que "paquito y paquita" significan en español _"coqueto y coqueta" _respectivamente (las paquitas de xuxa por ejemplo eran _"coquetas"_)


----------



## cinditina

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Me acordé de dos más (para paquerar):
> Vacilar
> Piropear



Yo comprendo "piropear" como decirle a la chica (o al os chicos ) palabras o elogios que a mayor parte no les gusta...


----------



## zema

"_piropear_" en Argentina sería "_dar uma cantada_". 
Otras posibilidades para paquerar: _cortejar, flirtear_. Por acá se entienden, pero casi no se usan.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Pode-se dizer 'cortejar-(se)' em português e espanhol?


----------



## cinditina

SãoEnrique said:


> Pode-se dizer 'cortejar-(se)' em português e espanhol?



Por lo todo que fue expuesto aquí, sí se puede. Sin embargo me parece que no es unverbo refexivo. Hay en verbo "cortejar" tanto en español como en portugués. Y con el mismo significado.
Se puede decir:
El vecino del primer piso está cortejando la vecina del segundo.
O vizinho do primeiro andar está cortejando (paquerando) a vizinha do segundo andar.
Saludos


----------



## SãoEnrique

Paraguayan said:


> Yo también me jugaría por _"coquetear"_ ya que "paquito y paquita" significan en español _"coqueto y coqueta" _respectivamente (las paquitas de xuxa por ejemplo eran _"coquetas"_)



Não quero desviar do assunto mas o quê é a *xuxa*?


----------



## Alderamin

SãoEnrique said:


> Pode-se dizer 'cortejar-(se)' em português e espanhol?



"Cortejar" ou "fazer a corte a" existe em português, mas na actualidade, pelo menos na linguagem dos jovens portugueses, não me parece que usem este verbo.
Hoje dirão mais do tipo "fazer olhinhos a" ou "galar" (esta última palavra, possivelmente terá origem no verbo "galantear", ou então estará mais associada ao "galo" que "manda" nas galinhas).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

SãoEnrique said:


> Não quero desviar do assunto mas o quê é a *xuxa*?


Não "o quê", mas "quem". Xuxa é uma famosa apresentadora de programas infantis da televisão brasileira. E já que estou postando neste fio, uma versão que ninguém colocou aqui para "paquerar" e que eu conheço é "pololear". Essa escutei na Bolivia.


----------



## cordobes82

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não "o quê", mas "quem". Xuxa é uma famosa apresentadora de programas infantis da televisão brasileira. E já que estou postando neste fio, uma versão que ninguém colocou aqui para "paquerar" e que eu conheço é "pololear". Essa escutei na Bolivia.




Acho que o mais correto sería "coquetear". Porém , me parece um verbo mais formal do que "paquerar".

Neste caso, mais uma vez, seria bom saber em qual país especificamente gostariamos de tradizr "paquerar". Na Argentina seria "chamuyar", termo bem atual, mas é uma palavra bem informal que nem sei se está no dicionário.


*WhySoueu*: "pololear" se restringe muito ao Chile e -como você disse- à Bolívia e talvez outros países da regiao. Mas em outros lugares seria esquisito usar essa palavra.

Edito: Ah, além do mais, acho que no Chile "pololear" quer dizer "namorar".


----------

